# Kessil AP700



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

heel4you said:


> Anyone have information on this?


Any light grows plants.. 
I have no doubt any Kessil will grow plants..


i do know it has some technical "growing pains" as to its functionality though..
Lack of Kessil OEM mounting arm and ipad specific app..
not to mention a big chunk of change..


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

It is a big chunk! 
Just really wondering is it really reef specific if it is full spectrum?
I thought full spectrum could be "tuned" (lack of better word) to the need of the user as long as the light is fully capable.
It does have an App for Apple products and Android is to follow soon.
My hope is that someone, with knowledge, can get their hands on this light and test it out on a planted tank 
Thank you


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

It is reef specific, but is also full spectrum. Not sure of the different colors of LEDs included, but if the other Kessils and typical reef type LEDs are any indication, it will be heavily weighted toward the cool side of the spectrum, maybe 20000 K color temp running full blast with lots of blue and not a lot of red. That being said, it can probably still put out a good amount of light in the range that we want, but you might only be running it at half power once you get it tuned to work well for plants. Other options will give better results for less $$$ for a planted tank.

-Justin


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jrygel said:


> It is reef specific, but is also full spectrum. Not sure of the different colors of LEDs included, but if the other Kessils and typical reef type LEDs are any indication, it will be heavily weighted toward the cool side of the spectrum, maybe 20000 K color temp running full blast with lots of blue and not a lot of red. That being said, it can probably still put out a good amount of light in the range that we want, but you might only be running it at half power once you get it tuned to work well for plants. Other options will give better results for less $$$ for a planted tank.
> 
> -Justin


If this gif is correct, you have very little light in the 500-600nm range..


----------

